# My 1-t 4ad cycle...:-)



## Power Rabbit (Jan 22, 2004)

Well tomorrow I say goodbye to my "all natural" ness...Running a 4-ad 1-t cycle.(my first)

Stats:
current weight: 193
current bf%: 10
current food intake: on a bulk 4400 cals a day(bout 23 cals/lb...bit high but metabo is fairly high)
bench: 265
squat: 305
dead lift: 395
workout schedule:5 day split

Cycle:
10 weeks long

weeks 1-10 300-400mg 1-T (transdermally)
weeks 1-10 400-500mg 4AD (transdermally)
weeks 11-13 20mg nolva ED


useing dermabolics transdermal carrier....decided not to jab my homebrewed bottle of 1-t this go around...waiting for next cycle for that one...

pics of my pre cycle will be uploaded as  soon as prince fixes the pic uplaoder..i keep getting some error(fix it prince!!)


----------



## jmr1979 (Jan 23, 2004)

hey power good luck on cycle bro


----------



## plouffe (Jan 25, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> pics of my pre cycle will be uploaded as soon as prince fixes the pic uplaoder..i keep getting some error(fix it prince!!)



this has been fixed.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 25, 2004)

thanks prince...i uploaded them


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2004)

Good luck on your cycle PR.

Let me be the first to say that is one cute 'wabbit' on your butt!  I gotta give you credit Power. It took some balls to post pics of your nekked ass on the internet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2004)

Power, your silence is deafening.  I hope you didn't think I was making fun of you.  I really do wish you the best of luck on your cycle.  I know you have been researching intensely on the subject, and that in itself is commendable, especially for someone your age. I also meant what I said about posting pics of your glutal anatomy.  Most people, including myself wouldn't have the guts to do that.

Later man.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

heh i was was just waiting for a week to pass to post results


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

i love my butt...The shear amount of girls it gets me is mindboggleing...considering its just ink on my ass


----------



## jmr1979 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would get a tat on my ass only its to hairy


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

shave i shave my whole body cept arms and calves


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Looking forward to the results


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> I would get a tat on my ass only its to hairy



join the club brother


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 29, 2004)

Time for my 1 week update! Up 3 pounds. Not bad at all, though I attribute alot of this to the extra calories i added to my diet.

The real story begins with my strength. Bench up 5 pounds. And not a weak gain. went from 265x5, where my spotter helps me eek out the last one to 270x7 no spot. Squat weight didnt go up...but i added one more rep and felt more solid on it. Deads went up 5lbs. was 395 x5, now 400 x 3!(keep in mind this was after a hella greuling set of good mornings, so my back was dead tired)  VERY impressed with the strength gain, specially since this is week 1 and wasnt expecting much of a kick in yet.


Sides wise..Seems I bloat on androgens.. BAD...wich is annoying...I had to strip for a girls Bday party, and to look proper i had to jab lasix(diruetic) to drop the water...for the rest of the cycle im gonna run some localised diruetics so i can keep myself looking proper... fortunately my face dosent bloat much, so thats a plus...no other sides


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn, your pretty strong for how skinny you look in your pics.  How tall are you, and do you have measurements?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn, your pretty strong for how skinny you look in your pics.  How tall are you, and do you have measurements?



hah i was just gonna say that.... im 5'8" 150 and wayy more built than you and i can only get 205x4...


----------



## jmr1979 (Jan 29, 2004)

build or size has little to do with strength some peeps are just strong and some aren't.  the bloat is natural but it goes away when u do pct


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> build or size has little to do with strength...



In some extreme cases yes...  But for the most part I HIGHLY disagree.  You dont see a 200Lb Joe Schmoe competing in the WSM.  All those guys are 270Lbs and up.  And are f'king LARGE!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 30, 2004)

sadly i dont look my strength....i attribute it to my power lifting coach in HS....who wanted to keep me in a low weight class...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2004)

Geez man, I thought I was doing good with 250 x 6.  I don't look my strength either.  Definitely not skinny, just not big.  It is funny to see some of the looks I get, especially from college and high school 'kids' when repping with 225 on incline.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

UPDATE!  What 4-ad transdermal are you using?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 3, 2004)

dermabolics...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Your using 400-500mg daily right?  And this is the stuff?http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817

And 1 more Q   Where are you spraying it?


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 3, 2004)

why, on his tattoo'd ass... where else?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your using 400-500mg daily right?  And this is the stuff?http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817
> 
> And 1 more Q   Where are you spraying it?




yup thats the one i use...keepin it closer to 500 then 400...cant be but so exact with transdermal


I alternate actually spots actually...my morning sprays are on my chest and shoulders...my night sprays are on my hams and back of my knees


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> why, on his tattoo'd ass... where else?




heh thumper is sweet at hideing injections


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

Time for my 2 week update....Im actually up 2 more lbs...i still believe its from the food and not really the androgen ...i mean it is only 2 weeks in...

my strength really does seem up..2 more reps on my newly gained bench and squat..ill up the weight next chest day and leg day

now for the downside...Im gettin sick....flu i guess...fever and sore tonight....bet its gonna hurt my gains :-/ wonder if test flu can happen with 4ad 

while im still bloating bad ive gotten used to it...makes my delts look pretty cool


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2004)

Nothing worse than getting sick mid cycle.  Boost up your vitamin C and get some Echanecia, and I would take an extra 2 days off from the gym.  A little time off might do your body good as well as your muscles. Good luck!


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 5, 2004)

tried going back to the gym yesterday from getting the flu...i used a lot of vit. c and echinicea and Oscillococcinum which worked miracles..best thing to ever take if getting sick...really works...but i came back too early and made myself feel a lil shitty again


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2004)

Yea, coming back to early ALWAYS makes things worse.  I remember I came back a few days early to do light work just to try to get a sweat, thought it might help me recover.  Ha!  It made me go through a relapse and I was sick for another week and a half.

Definitely take as many days off as you need.  Youll be grateful in the long run.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 5, 2004)

man... i was on 1-ad/4-ad at regular doses for only 3 weeks and i gained 10 pounds...... cant wait to try m1t.


----------



## Dreezy (Feb 6, 2004)

Whats, up. I'm not new to bodybuilding, but I am a little new to 1-ad. I was taking an NO2, creatine monohydrate, and whey protein combination, but I seemed to hit a plateu after a few months, and wouldnt build anymore. I didnt see great results. I now am planning to start 1-ad. I was just wondering if a 1-ad, creatine, and whey protein combination would be a good combination to build mass and strength. What will happen if I dont take 4-ad with my 1-ad? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 7, 2004)

you will get lethargic and have no sex drive...... its almost a better idea hands down to stack 1-ad with 4-ad


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok im 2 days behind on my update but here goes...This week (week 3) is really starting to show my some results...I was alittle sick at the begging of the week...but i was roarin by tuesday.

Im up 3 more pounds...very very pleased...The bloating i was getting the first two weeks seems to have died down, and Im noticing that I might be leaning out alittle...Sqaut stood where it was last week plus 1 more rep...bench stayed about the same..raised the weight 5 lbs and got 1 less rep(all and all no real gain this week).... but as a noticeable mention, my military press skyrocketed up 10 lbs!!! I nearly crapped my pants when I threw it up...


sides wise, less bloating makes rabbit a happy guy...no other sides have popped up..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2004)

so far what is your total weight gain?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 14, 2004)

...ive gained 8 lbs...im guessin 2 of it is fat, cause Im heavily bulking....so about 6 lbs of muscle...


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 14, 2004)

now that i think of it there is water too from the bloat...so 2 fat 2 water 4 lbs of muscle


----------



## SRC (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey,
I'm five days into my first M1-T and 4-AD cycle. The methyl is VPX and the 4ad is dermabolics. I do have to say that out of all the PH cycles I've done, this one produced the most noticable results the quickest (both good and bad). 
The good: pumps are insane, muscle thickness has gone noticably up, and base level strength is up too. 
Bad: sides on this are harsh (for me), the pumps are slightly painfull, no cramping though, definite water retention/bloating, very very lethargic, but only slightly aggressive. 
We'll see in two weeks or so whether this stuff was worth the money (I've got 12 bottles of Underground Labs M1-T saved up for a rainy day...or a ban!). 
Stats before cycle began:
Weight 200
Bench 300
Squat 315X3
Bi's 17.5
Goal:
Weight 215
Bench 315
Squat 315X5
Bi's 18


----------



## SRC (Feb 14, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I'm thristy as hell. Chugging water all day even when I'm full.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 14, 2004)

ok i ignored it the first time...but for some odd reason people keep decideing to jack my thread....make a new thread if you have question completely unrelated ...or wanna post your results... its not hard and you dont have to clutter my stuff


----------



## SRC (Feb 14, 2004)

Don't get your panties all bunched up bro. I thought I was adding some insight to a stack a lot of people were commenting on. Besides, there's bunch of other stuff on this thread anyway. 
Next time I'll start my own. Chill.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 15, 2004)

heh its cool guy...i had nothing better to do so i decided to bust someones balls


----------



## SRC (Feb 15, 2004)

No, I'm the one that acted like an ass. I'm new at this whole message board thing and didn't realize people created thier own threads to track their progress. I should have read more before busting out like that. Sorry for f*ing up your thread. Good luck with the cycle. I'm looking forward to reading about your results!


----------



## maze (Feb 16, 2004)

Please state the amount taken (10mg, 20mg,etc)  of M1T .. I think is importatnt for us, new M1T users.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> Cycle:
> 10 weeks long
> 
> ...



Its 1-T not M 1-T.  M stands for methylated.  It is methylated to pass through the liver, and he is using transdermal.  It doesnt need to be methylated.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 16, 2004)

ya...just useing 1-t at the moment...though i really  cant wait till my next cycle so i can try my m1t...thatll be a interesting cycle, cause ill use my home brew injectable 4ad


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 17, 2004)

home brew ?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 17, 2004)

ya i converted the powder to inject


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

cwazy wabbit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2004)

He IS a very cwazy wabbit!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 21, 2004)

week 4 update...

All I can say is WOW! The other weeks I saw moderate gains, but they could have been written off by the up in my macros. This week I had 6 lbs net change! The bloating is subsideing and BF is noticeably goin down. I lost 2 lbs of water/fat and gained 4 of muscle. I literally weighed myself and checked my BF 20 times this friday to make sure i wasnt dreaming. Im thinking the reason for this jump is that 1-t actually started kicking in.

strength wise I remained about the same...i put a solid rep on all of my major lifts...only exception was my squats wich went down alittle because I strained myself alittle on deadlifts earlier and I didnt want an injury

no real sides....Im ridiculously happy with this cycle after this week!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2004)

no surprise though, the shit works!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm that way also. End of week 3, start of week 4 seems to be where all prohormone cycles really kick in for me, and that includes M1T.  This is why I'm not a big fan of 2 week on/2 week off cycles...

Congrats on a successful cycle Power!


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> ya i converted the powder to inject



How good is your aseptic techniques?
I'd like to talk you out of this route, it seems the risk/reward isn't worth it, not to mention you'll have to inject every day.
I'd try to find a good supply of sust or enth it would be way more effective, less dangerous and injects would be once a week instead of ed.  Just MHO
Be careful!!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 22, 2004)

when i eventually hit my real gear cycles im gonna homebrew most of my stuff from powder anyway..cheaper, and easier to see it being made so I know its quality....plus im fine with ED injections...Ive ran B12 for a good long time ED...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2004)

Power, I noticed you know a lot about chemistry and injecting.  Where did you get your knowledge base? I'm guessing college chemistry, or you work in the medical field.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 22, 2004)

well im in college but im hella dumb...the only time i use the school chem/bio facilities is when im useing their scales  for measureing out powder, or when I use their oven thing for sterileization....rest i do in the privacy of my room

mostly everything i learned about homebrewing came from alot of research...there are some really good conversion boards around... www.conversionboard.com is a really good one

I know alot about injecting because my workout partners who Ive been with forever have used gear and ive watched them do it for years. Plus im takeing a emt class so I can be a paramedic next year so I dont have to deal with stupid campus jobs...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2004)

Practical experience is the best.


----------



## elemen0hpey (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome, thats real good to hear considering ill be starting a 4ad/1-t cycle within the week.  

By the way, what brand 1-T are you taking?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 26, 2004)

i have bulk powders purchased from 1fast400.com...its suspended in dermabolics transdermal liquid


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 27, 2004)

week 5

Gains still coming as strong as week 4...up another 4 lbs of muscle...The star lift this week was my squats.. I popped on a good 20lb increase on my max, had solid form, and added a rep from my previous max!!...wow! other lifts stayed the same for the most part.

no sides to speak of...im starting to see a sluggish responce from the special friend down stairs, but he allways comes to life when the chips are down.


----------



## SRC (Mar 1, 2004)

What are your PTC plans Power Rabbit? Glad to hear the cylce is going well. I'm one week over my M1-T/4AD 2 1/2 week cycle and had huge gains, but am now a little concerned about keeping them. All the strength is still there (put up 315 on bench for the first time ever the other day), but the pumps are definately gone.
SRC


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 5, 2004)

my pct will be a 4-5 week nolva pct...3 weeks later ill get my bloodwork and see how my boys are doin...then ill decide what kinda pct ill normally need

either way week 6 update..

up 3 lbs of muscle .... think im up a pound of fat just cause i upped my macros more to help the bulk..specially since i was loseing fat in previous weeks...im at a astounding 5500 cals a day now....

Im seeing much more strength wise than weight wise this week...Every lift went up...deads up 20lb, bench up 10, military press up 10, squats up 15, front squats up 20!! 

At this point my friends at the gym were convinced i was running tren and test, not PH's  I got a giant kick outta that...It really does look like im running tren...im getting much more vascular, and the strength gains are amazeing

sides wise, I see alittle puffyness of the nips...i really expected that with heavy 4ad use for extended time...if they get painful or itchy, ill run nolva till sides go away...though i doubt ill they will do more than be alittle puffy..


----------



## SRC (Mar 5, 2004)

Glad to hear it man. 6 weeks on eh? Yeah, I did 2 1/2 weeks (M1-T/4AD) and had some minor sides (back pain, lethargy, mild acne), but the only side that continued after I stopped was puffy nips. I did 6-OXO for PCT (I kept writing that dyslexically for some reason), for the first 5 days and it killed all the sides except for the nips (no itchiness though), so I just started my Nolva and we'll see if that takes the Puff Daddy out of the nips. Good luck bro.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> At this point my friends at the gym were convinced i was running tren and test, not PH's



Is M1T a PH?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 5, 2004)

OK, I am going to be a big jerk and post a whole bunch of crap on your post.

A few years ago I had my test tested during my yearly physical.. as I expected... I was low.  well, in the normal range but low.  The Doc said that the normal range was like from 300 - 800... I came out about 350ish... so low... I tried my first cycle of prohormones a few years ago.  I did a 19 nor, 4 ad 1,4 ad transdermal that a local stor had.  The owner has his own line of supplements.  it had : 19 nor 100 mg, 4 ad 100 mg, and 1,4 at 50 mg.  I applied it twice a day. After six weeks, the chief started asking if I was juicing.  Just what the doctor ordered.  I felt great... I felt the good ole quad P   .. positive, peppy, pumped, and prime for some sex... let me tell you.  I thought it was the greatest.  I put on some good size. hard lean muscle.. I went from close to 200 lbs to 215+... I was shocked... I tookd a couple of months off.. and kept most of my weight.  I did no post cycle supps.. I was not schooled enough yet.  This most recent cycle is the first time I have done post cycle PCT?  Think that is the name.  6 oxo... anywho.. got a little gain of my second... but I was not consistant in the gym.. and my diet lacked.  I am blessed with a very very high metabolism.. being skinny and loosing weight is simple for me.  I dont have to watch my diet.  Gaining has always been the hard part.  So the next cycle I did was almost a year latter.  The place I buy from had just gotten the san's supps, so I did two cycles... one with a100 t100.. which made me feel out of this world workouts... I could almost feel the surge of testosterone.  Then I did a t100 tmm 100 cycle.. did not get so good of results... a few months later I did a new transdermal he had made with 100 mg 1test 100 mg 4 ad and 100 mg 1, 4 ad.. I did pretty damn well on that one too... so I took off a few months from the gym... I was they heaviest every... the 1,4 in the transdermal seemed to make me eat like a Haus.. so I got all the way up to 240.. a record for me.  I had a bit of fat, could not see the abs.. but.. again I kept most of the weight for a few months off.  

Well, I just finished 4 weeks on the following combo - 
Gespari (Spelling) M1T 20 Mgs a day
Sans 4AD 300 Mgs a day
Unk 1,4 AD - 600 Mgs a day

First, let me say... I blew up. I must have gained an easy 10 lbs of muscle while losing fat around teh belly. And truth be known, I was not trying to lean it... it just happened. I am stretching all my shirts.

Now, i did experience the following side effects.
Libido a little low
a little lethargic - needed much more sleep
And worst of all, I got some consipation. 
I noticed a little clear gel in my stool.. the little nuggets I was getting, which leads me to believe that my body was not digesting it all properly. This makes me want to go back to the transdermals.
About 2 weeks in, I started to take some citricel, which helped counter act the non-poopy problem. 

But, like I said, if you don't mind those side effects, it was a very powerful set. I think I got just as good of results without those sides with a transdermal mix of 1test 300mg a day 300 mg a day of 4 ad and 300 mg of 1,4... I was buying this in a combo supp made by a local supplement store. I hit it off good with him, and it he gives me a good deal on the sups. A bottle of all three transdermal for two weeks worth was costing me 45 bucks. But with that supp, I felt better, libido was way up, and eating like a horse due to the 1,4. I will probably do another transdermal deal after my 3-4 weeks off. I am taking the 6 oxo right now, and I bought a bottle of primabolan which I think is that hydroxy deal. I am not going to take that until my next cycle if I start to bloat according to some advice. I already opened it so I am stuck with it.

So, now I am a wopping 243, and I can see the top two rungs of my abs. According to what I read, I messed up the work out a bit.. I was lifting heavy heading for around 8 reps. I read that I should have probably did higher volume, and hit the heavy on the off cycle. But in the bench I started the cycle at 75 pound sets of dumbell inclines at 8 reps.. and ended at 90 pound sets of 8 reps.... so the sup worked.. just did not make me feel, I dont know... as on... the pumps were great, almost skin bursting.... but I don't know if that quick of gains is worth feeling sleepy and not on.. I work three jobs, and I can't slow down now... lol..

Oh yeah.. a month before this cycle, I tried some finigenx magnum... by itself... let me tell you what.. I threw it out.. that is the worst shit I have ever taken.  I felt like shit.. I could not think straight.. alot of depression... and I was gaining shit... dont ever do that shit.. it sucks...

so anyway, to the question... I realize now that my body seems to like the transdermals better.  The guy I get my supps from is going to make some new transdermals... he is going to make a more potent 1,4 ad for me since I told him, I would give him parking tickets if he doesn???t.   I am not sure what cycle I will do 4 weeks from now, but it will probably be mostly transdermals... Do you think these side effects I got this time are due to my not digesting the supps good enough?  And are these sides normal? Can M 1 T be mixed transdermal?  Is a 10 week cycle of 1 test and 4 ad advisable?  I would love to do a cycle that long, seems I get the best results toward the end of my 6 weeks.

I am two weeks into my 6 oxo, and I am keeping my strength.  My energy is back a bit, I feel I have shrank slightly, but still maintaining my gains so far.  Might be because I am not getting that pumped feeling as much.  It is addicting.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Is M1T a PH?




heh true but im not running m1t   ......though 1-t is a PS ...thats prob what you meant


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Kuzinbo *_
> 
> 
> so anyway, to the question... I realize now that my body seems to like the transdermals better.  The guy I get my supps from is going to make some new transdermals... he is going to make a more potent 1,4 ad for me since I told him, I would give him parking tickets if he doesn???t.   I am not sure what cycle I will do 4 weeks from now, but it will probably be mostly transdermals... Do you think these side effects I got this time are due to my not digesting the supps good enough?  And are these sides normal? Can M 1 T be mixed transdermal?  Is a 10 week cycle of 1 test and 4 ad advisable?  I would love to do a cycle that long, seems I get the best results toward the end of my 6 weeks.





i am likeing my 10 weeker so far.....It follows more with the general rules/habits of real steroid usage...

As for makeing m1t transdermal....m1t is a 17aa steroid...17aa's were made to keep the liver from eating the steroid..This makes takering it orally a good way to administer the steroid...so its really an oral thing, not transdermal


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 6, 2004)

It is hard to see that wabbit, and not want to get ole betsy out of the closet, load her with some OO Buck 9 pellet.... anywho... thanks wabbit... So it is safe to do a 10 week cycle?  you have done a 10 week cycle before?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 6, 2004)

no ive not done a 10 weeker before...the main effect you will get from longer cycles is greater hpta shutdown...your gonna need a real steroid PCT to get your boys back in order...and with extended use, gyno may be more of a problem than your average short PH cycle


----------



## X Ring (Mar 6, 2004)

how important is it to get a blood test if you are running conservative amounts and using a solid PCT?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 6, 2004)

very important!!!... Without a blood test you have no clue whether you system is back in order.... On a few boards there has been some guys that couldnt get back to normal after months...

with no bloodwork you could be sitting with the test levels of a 6 yr old girl and not know it...


----------



## X Ring (Mar 7, 2004)

and you just get your blood work done at your doctor's office or do you just go to the hospital and tell them you want a blood test?  Thanks again for the help


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 7, 2004)

ya just go to your doctor....get your estrogen, free test, good and bad chlosteral, etc checked...another good thing to get is your liver values


----------



## X Ring (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah I havent had a physical in over 2 years guess I should go.  I just hate my doctor she is stupid, told me I am obese b/c i was 225lbs at 6' tall.  Ofcourse my chest definitely sticks out further than my belly.  Interestingly enough, she couldnt say the same.  And I put on 15 more pounds,  I should go to get her all upset again it.  Thanks for the help Power,  you have really helped me with a whole mess of stuff recently


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 8, 2004)

Im curious... DG or Prince.... what about an 8 week 1test 4 ad 1,4 ad cycle?  6 weeks is the common, what about an 8 week?  I have not decided yet, because the supp place I deal with has a new M1T that might work better for me.  I will tell you what, I am in my second week of off cycle with 6oxo, and I am maintaining all of my gains, less a little water.  I feel great, and my good pumps at the gym are back up already.  I kept my strength also so far.  I saw a few people had advised that it is better to take 4 ad transdermally, and 1,4 orally.... what if I took those two transdermally?  Will the 1,4 trans still work ok?  I seemed to get a lot of appetite increase with a small does of 1,4 at 200 mgs a day in my trans mix.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 12, 2004)

week 7 update

The gains are slowing down...With my massive macros Im up anouther half pound of fat(give or take)..but I did go up another pound of muscle(give or take)...Im noticing the extra fat, but I really dont care as the muscle is still comeing..

My guess that the mass gains are going to keep slowing down from this point on....however strength is still going up...I put another 5 lbs and 3 reps on my bench...and another 10lbs on my squat...

Though my body fat % is up, Im seeing a big increase in vascularity on my arms....and on my forehead  (pain in the butt veign popps out during any lift, or when i get pissed) 

Sides wise...the puffyness in the nips, is still just puffyness...The boys are noticeably smaller at this point...Other than that, nothing all that bad...


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmm.... slow down at week 7... I always do the best toward the end of the cycle...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on being a mod.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 21, 2004)

hey you said ur are taking the 1-t from spray right, which brand are u using??


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey rabbit is there a legal nolva that works for gyno and for PCT. I am trying to plan ahead for what I am going to do. I was thinking a clomid nolva mix, but I am not sure if there are legal places to get this or legal versions available. As of right now I am just planning on doing 6-OXO and Tribestan. Thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 22, 2004)

at this point, after the recent bust of a nolva selling company, I do not promote that getting nolva is legal...I dont use research sites anymore to get mine..


but since im late for my week 8 update

Weight wise im nearly exactly the same...Theres alittle margin of error to my calipers, and scale so the gains I made really cant be seen to easily...I think im half pound of muscle...not really guageable like weeks 3-6

Strength wise, I had much more noticable results...my military press shot up...10 more lbs, 1 more rep, and no back arch cheating...I was happy  ...I put a rep on my bench, and deadlift...squat went down but its because I was hurting the day I did them...

Sides wise..alittle skin break out, but Im not too sure I can blame the androgen....been flacky on skin care this week....The testicles are really atrophied at this point...prob as small as I think they will go...


----------

